# More BBSP



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Nothing new here. I do have a shot of Whit's would-be camera theif (the bigger of the two bellowing gators).


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the two birds. They look awsome.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Love those, Brett! Thanks for sharing. Crispy Sharp here.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Lookin' good. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the cardinal. I've been after a good cardinal pic for a long time now. I have had 2 good opportunities but just haven't come away with the image I wanted.. 500mm is scheduled for delivery today, that might help some..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Those are great Brett, Count me in on the bird photos also.....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I'm partial to the first shot. That gator has a look of pure ejoyment on his face...like he's swallowing a tourist.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I am sooo excited for you Arlon! You are going to love the 500!



Arlon said:


> I like the cardinal. I've been after a good cardinal pic for a long time now. I have had 2 good opportunities but just haven't come away with the image I wanted.. 500mm is scheduled for delivery today, that might help some..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow !! Those first three are outstanding. They're all very good, but those first three remind me of the quality of shots you see in National Geographic.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Brett, the wife called and said the BBT (big brown truck) had ARRIVED. It arrived and if I *EVER* want to find that lens there was that list of "honey do's" I had to finish..

ARrrgghhhhh....

Darn it, it wasn't my fault I couldn't paint this weekend, it was just too dry outside and the brushes would have dried out too fast.. and now it's too wet!!

*Anyone have a metal detector I can borrow!*


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Well that's no fun. At least when you get done with your "honey do's" there won't be anything left to do other than get out and shoot with that new lens (for at least one day).


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Arlon. I'm jealous of the 500. But I'd be happy...very happy with a little ol' 400 f/2.8.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Are yo in a boat ? amazing shots.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the bird shots. Not so much on the gators. Except the little one.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> I'm partial to the first shot. That gator has a look of pure ejoyment on his face...like he's swallowing a tourist.


Definately looks like a Nike bulge there in his throat.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Are yo in a boat ? amazing shots.


These were shot from the trails there at Brazos Bend State Park with a 600mm lens.


----------

